# Stud, Wire and Pipe Detector



## paulc (24 Jan 2007)

Hello, I've been asked to make and fit some shelves and a cabinet for a friend, and am using hidden fittings with large screws going into the wall, I am as yet unsure as to the structure of the walls but am really worried that I'll hit a wire, or pipe. Do wire , pipe , stud detectors work? If so which one is best and are they easy to use . Any info much appreciated.


----------



## patl (24 Jan 2007)

as with other tools, cheap ones are a waste on money in my experience. I can't offer any good brands though because I've only bought cheap ones


----------



## paulc (24 Jan 2007)

Cheers patl, anyone know of any models that work well and are easy to use?


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2007)

paulc":2nwhbcpn said:


> Hello, I've been asked to make and fit some shelves and a cabinet for a friend, and am using hidden fittings with large screws going into the wall, I am as yet unsure as to the structure of the walls but am really worried that I'll hit a wire, or pipe. Do wire , pipe , stud detectors work? If so which one is best and are they easy to use . Any info much appreciated.



Short answer...no...I have four at the moment IIRC of varying functionality and accuracy. None will effectively detect all the above. I have yet to find one that accurately detects studs either in a 'modern' stud and plasterboard construction or in 'old-fashioned' lath and plaster. My latest unit to try is a Makita that does a reasonable job at detecting mains cables but gets confused between them and nails used to fix the plasterboard.

I am tempted to try the expensive Bosch one.


----------



## DomValente (24 Jan 2007)

The workshop next to mine is a picture framers, they hang huge pictures and the biggest mirrors I have ever scene.
Recently I asked him which detectors he thought was best, like Roger he had a half dozen in a box and described each one with several expletives, so I think it's a little bit pot luck, having said that I have one for stud and the other for pipe electrics and they seem okay and I think they're just the usual Robert Dyas type, then there's the age old method, kneel down place drill bit against the wall and drill really slowly and pray, cos if you do it slowly you won't feel anything. To younger readers DON'T try this at home.
Believe Metabo have a drill which cuts out if it touches metal.

Dom


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2007)

Just went and double-checked the performance of the Makita...niggling feature is that the mains indicator is not audio. It does flash to show mains but not particularly accurate as far as exactly where the mains is. Too many 'false-positives' for my liking but I guess that that is better than 'false-negatives'!


----------



## syntec4 (25 Jan 2007)

Doing some searching reveals this one

http://www.survsys.co.uk/equipment/sale ... =698&top=3


But its £500.00 :shock: 

No idea if its any better than a cheap one. You would hope so at that price.


Lee.


----------



## Argee (25 Jan 2007)

paulc":1vye0zjw said:


> ... with large screws going into the wall, I am as yet unsure as to the structure of the walls but am really worried that I'll hit a wire, or pipe. Do wire , pipe , stud detectors work? If so which one is best and are they easy to use.



You don't say where the wall is (lounge, kitchen, bedroom) which will usually each affect the frequency and location of buried objects. It's also possible that your client might have a good idea of what lies beneath, from having work done or from previous jobs. 

Be candid with your friend and state your concerns. No point taking on a job if you're going to be constantly worrying over it.

The big Bosch does work and work extremely well, but whether the price is worth it for the current job, only you can say. It does *not *show objects as pipes, wires or studs, it provides a diagram of safe drilling depths - it's up to you to interpret the diagram. Don't forget the price in the link is ex VAT and delivery, so Axminster could well be cheaper overall.

Ray.


----------



## studders (9 May 2012)

Does this win the prize for the Most out dated Spam?

Mod Edit:-- Not far off, never was keen on the stuff, it's in the bin.


----------



## chippymart (9 May 2012)

Ive got the bosch GMS120 and its very accurite. Costs around £80 but best one under £100. Good stud detection and will tell you if ferous or non-ferous metal. Light ring goes mental and flashes red aswell when electrics about.


----------

